# How much for this kind of renovation ?



## ice (12 Jan 2010)

Hi 
I want to get the following done in my house and would love your gestimates on how much it would cost as I haven't got a clue!

We currently have a garage with a flat roof, a small kitchen with no insulaiton and a breakfast room. We want to incorporate the lot and make a better kitchen. Would anyone have an idea on how much this would cost? 

Was thinking of the following: 

Convert the garage and bring it out about 3 feet to be in line with the hall door (iykwim).
Replace the flat roof with a lean to roof with a couple of velux windows
Partition wall in the garage to make one part a utility and the other the rest of the kitchen - kithchen will be L shaped when finished
Door from the hall to the new utility/cloakroom
Door in the partition wall between utility and kitchen
knock down an internal wall to open up kitchen and breakfast room (this will require a lint or something like that, not sure what its called)
Change location of back door.
New large window for kitchen
New floors downstairs (semi solid most likely) in kitchen and utility, sitting room, dinning room and hall
New kitchen - not top or the range but with decent worktop
Put in a downstairs toilet under the stairs
Kangol up the exsisting cement yard and replace with patio and two steps to run across the patio to allow us to step down from the new kitchen door - if that makes sense.

I have no idea what this would cost....not a clue :stupid: 
Anyone want to throw some figures at me ?? 

I know I should get a few builders out to quote but I want to see what sort of money I'd be taking about before I get them out 
Cheers


----------



## nediaaa (13 Jan 2010)

you are asking the impossible. Best to get the builders in. It all depends on the size, choice of materials, access to the property. Are you suppling materials, kitchen etc...................


----------



## ice (13 Jan 2010)

nediaaa said:


> you are asking the impossible. Best to get the builders in. It all depends on the size, choice of materials, access to the property. Are you suppling materials, kitchen etc...................


 
Yes you're probably right 

I just had no idea if we were talking 30K, 50K , 100K or more.


----------



## polarfire (18 Jan 2010)

get the solid floor in _Irwins Castleblaney my quote for solid walnut american is 25 euro

also it will cost nothing to talk to interior designer - try wabi-sabi.ie I have used them - and i was on tight budget - you will be very surpised how resonable they are
_


----------



## onq (19 Jan 2010)

ice said:


> Hi
> I want to get the following done in my house and would love your gestimates on how much it would cost as I haven't got a clue!
> 
> We currently have a garage with a flat roof, a small kitchen with no insulaiton and a breakfast room. We want to incorporate the lot and make a better kitchen. Would anyone have an idea on how much this would cost?
> ...



Extending the garage to the front and erecting the new lean to roof will more than likely require permission. Talk to your local planner.
You'll need drawings done for this and you can use them to get prices from builders.
There's more to this than meets the eye just for the new beam and there will probably be drainage issues.

You'll should take professional advice re the planning application and  to ensure you build in compliance with the building regulations and get Certs for the work done.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Jan 2010)

polarfire said:


> get the solid floor in _Irwins Castleblaney my quote for solid walnut american is 25 euro
> 
> also it will cost nothing to talk to interior designer - try wabi-sabi.ie I have used them - and i was on tight budget - you will be very surpised how resonable they are
> _



Be very careful about recommendations from a first-time poster.


----------



## polarfire (19 Jan 2010)

hey i dont work for either..... every one has to start some where

also if you search this site you will find irwins recommended all over the place

and wabi-sabi was on "about the house" two or three weeks ago - so that one is Duncan Stewart's


----------



## ice (2 Feb 2010)

Thanks for all the replies..........will do as you have suggested ONQ and contact the planners.....


----------



## onq (2 Feb 2010)

And don't forget to take professional advice on the rest - don't get led and said by a contractor who may have his own in-and-out agenda on small work.

You only have to see "Room to Improve" series on RTE to see how well small work can be handled and how much it can add to a house:

[broken link removed]

HTH

ONQ.

[broken link removed]


----------

